# How to download from YouTube



## karnivore (May 20, 2007)

I don't think downloading from Youtube is illegal or something. So i hope this post will be allowed. Anyway, probably many of u know this. I came to know of it just a couple of days back and have used this trick with success. So i felt like sharing it with u guys.



Go to Youtube and select whatever video u want to watch/download, and when it starts to load,just copy the URL from the address bar. Running the video is not essential. All you need is the URL. So even if you exit the site, it won't be a problem.


Go to www.keepvid.com



In the given space, paste the URL of the vid. There's a drop-down button at the end of the space, which you may use to see what all sites are supported.


Hit "Download" button. It will now generate a download link right below it. 


Hit "Download link"


It will ask u to save the file. So select a suitable folder and hit "Save"


Download will begin.


After the download is complete, you will see a file named "show_video". Just re-name it, according to your choice,but with the extension "*.flv*". Careful about the extension. Don't forget to do that. Sometimes, if you are lucky you will download the file with .flv extension. It happened to me with one file.


Now download any freeware flv player, if u don't have it already, and ENJOY.

As easy as ABC.


Source: A very dear friend of mine.


There is one catch, as usual. The flv players display a tiny window, which can't be maximised. So you may want to convert it to mpeg, but the quality in many cases will deteriorate so much, that you will find that its just not worth it. This is something that you will have to live with.


There are other sites which provide similar downloading services. Some of them work and some don't. Anyway, its the same story with all the sites.


----------



## outlaw (May 20, 2007)

dude... if u are using firefox... just install video downloader2.0 and then click on the addon icon  ... the process is completed in 2 clicks ... 

dont have to copy url or anything

and this works for lots of sites like metacafe , google videos ,ifilm,dailymotion , putfile... etc....

and instead of using flv player use "VLC" media player... u can even play the video clip in full screen mode...

windows media player will also play the FLV file if k-lite codec pack is installed..


----------



## shyamno (May 20, 2007)

the second process is much more easier than the other one ..where u have the downloadable access on the same page no need to open any other page..

But anyway....the second process can be used by IE and Opera lovers...thanks for that....


----------



## karnivore (May 20, 2007)

OK. Will try it.

Thx


----------



## kaustav_geek (May 20, 2007)

*Thread reported*...
This topic has been discussed a gazillion times already....


----------



## raasm287 (Jun 10, 2007)

well...this method is all too common now...i used get the d/l link from sites like keepvid and d/l them using a d/l manager (i used getright)...but of recently i see that d/l managers are no longer supported...I have d/led more than 40 vids from youtube using getright but now.....???
does someone know the reason ?


----------



## DiDi (Jun 11, 2007)

I have some program in which I just paste the url and it downloads and converts to .avi or .mpg


----------



## iMav (Jun 11, 2007)

itube i think


----------



## Pathik (Jun 11, 2007)

vixy.net
youtubex.com


----------



## raasm287 (Jun 11, 2007)

guys ...do these software support acceleration ??? bole to no. of connections at the same time ???


----------



## Pathik (Jun 11, 2007)

Most of thm do support multiple connections to the server... atleast youtubex does...


----------



## dabster (Jun 11, 2007)

install orbit downloader, it will also install a plugin a translucent button to download flash files from the browser itself.


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 11, 2007)

any site which download files as mpeg or aiv or any supported vidio file


----------

